

Internet Explorer 10 to power Windows 8 UI and cross-platform apps? - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2386308,00.asp

======
ldng
Hum, fells like a deja vu. And they'll pervert some standard along the way,
right ? Wouldn't be fun otherwise, would it ?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
You mean like -webkit-transition?

~~~
ldng
I mean like IE6 and XP. I remember Microsoft marketing their deep integration
(not to mention ActiveX). End result, we still suffer IE6 to this day. I don't
mind tight web integration, as long as it respect standards and and extensions
are ... explicit extensions. Because we'll probably suffer IE10 for many years
to come .... Let's hope it will be standard compliant (I don't hold my breath
though).

